# Great free download! ebook download with cool tips on maximizing your website



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey everybody, I was checking out various avenues on entrepreneur and came across this great free ebook download with a lot of cool tips about maximizing your website. I didn't see it listed on the forums already so I thought I'd post the link for everyone else.

https://www.entrepreneur.com/ebookdownloads/index.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Great free download!*

xlnt find. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Great free download!*

Thank you very much Tim!


----------



## Shire (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot Tim, seems to have some good material in here. Thanks for the share


----------

